# Stupid question is as stupid does



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

So I noticed that the green light for my Snow Performance Stage 2 was not lit this weekend. Then this morning I get a CEL, which is P0100. So obviously, Im thinking that if the controller is having a hard time getting reading from MAF, the w/m system wouldn't be in ready status, correct?


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Correct. However, i do not know what the P0100 code is off the top of my head. If it is MAF related then chances are you are correct - the controller would not be getting the proper signal from the MAF Sensor. 

But.... I have had nothing but trouble with the Snow Performance Stg2 controllers. I am on my 4th one. They last about a year and then they crap out. The last one they sent me never worked out of the box. I have doubled and triple checked all of my wiring and confirmed the Frequency signal from the MAF with a meter, it all checks out.

Snow Performance is going to be testing this last one and replacing it with a boost based controller for me.


----------

